# Hi, New to the forum



## marshallsmarshall (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all, my name is Heather. Just saying hi as I am new to the forum. I am a virologist by trade, but have had a bug husbandry hobby for a long time. I especially like millipedes but have recently become interested in mantids. I also breed some roaches. Currently I have an over-population of several species of millipedes (particularly my North American Millipedes (Narceus sp.) and Thailand Redbanded Millipedes (Apeuthes sp.)). I also have a lot of Madagascar hissing cockroaches. If you are interested in any of these let me know. I am open to trading for mantids or ooths.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## acerbity (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome welcome, Marshallsmarshall


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Heather, and welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 9, 2008)

welcome, THIS.... IS.... MANTIIIIIIS!!!!!!


----------

